# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Σπίτι στα 24 Volt

## lastid

Έστω ότι ένας φίλος μας ηλεκτρονικός φτιάχνει από το μηδέν ένα εξοχικό ή μία μικρή κατοικία και αποφασίζει να μην κάνει σύνδεση με τη ΔΕΗ. Οι ηλεκτρικές καταναλώσεις ενός σπιτιού αφορούν συνήθως φωτισμό, PC, τηλεόραση, μικροσυσκευές, κουζίνα, ζεστό νερό, θέρμανση,κλιματισμό. 
Ο φίλος μας λοιπόν αποφασίζει να χρησιμοποιήσει όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερες ενεργοβόρες ηλεκτρικές συσκευές χρησιμοποιώντας στη θέση τους εναλλακτικές πηγές ενέργειας, π.χ. ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα για ζεστό νερό και υγραέριο για μαγείρεμα. Εννοείται ότι για θερμομόνωση βάζει ότι καλύτερο μπορεί. 
Τοποθετεί φωτοβολταικά , ανεμογεννήτρια και συσσωρευτές (ή κυψέλες υδρογόνου/οξυγόνου - Σπύρο είσαι εδώ?). Α, και ένα ποδήλατο γυμναστικής με γεννήτρια για τις δύσκολες ώρες....
Μια που του έχει κολλήσει η ιδέα, σχεδιάζει το δίκτυο του σπιτιού του να δουλεύει σε τάση 24VDC εξ' ολοκλήρου. Εξάλλου, δεν τον ενδιαφέρουν τόσο οι απώλειες ενέργειας κατά τη μεταφορά της σε απόσταση όσο οι απώλειες κατά την παραγωγή και αποθήκευσή της. Αυτή είναι και η ουσία του εγxειρήματός του, ένα σπίτι στα 24VDC.
Σχεδιάζει ένα τροφοδοτικό για desktop PC με είσοδο 24VDC, ενώ για τα 18V του laptop τα πράγματα είναι σαφώς πιο εύκολα . Για φωτιστικά τοποθετεί παντού LED. Επιλέγει συσκευές στις οποίες τροποποιεί τα τροφοδοτικά τους έτσι που να παρακάμπτεται η μετατροπή από AC σε DC. Όπου αυτό είναι αδύνατο και αφού εξαντλήσει κάθε δυνατότητα, βάζει inverter(s) για να έχει και 220 Volt όπου απαιτείται.

Πιστεύετε ότι κάτι τέτοιο είναι εφικτό σήμερα και σε ποιο βαθμό?
Ποια είναι τα σημαντικότερα προβλήματα που θα συναντήσει ο φίλος μας?
Αξίζει τον κόπο?

----------


## nikolaras

Για τις δύσκολες μέρες του χειμώνα που δεν έχει ήλιο τη λύση την εφαρμόζω ήδη στο δικό μου σπίτι.
Ατελείωτη ζέστη και ζεστό νερό χρήσης.
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=54652
Αν εφαρμόσεις και μια μηχανή stirling παραγωγής ρεύματος υπερκαλύπτεις τα πάντα......
Βέβαια αν θέλεις προσαρμόζεις και σούβλα όπως έκανα και εγώ και λύνεις και το πρόβλημα του ψησίματος το χειμώνα....

----------


## spirakos

Nαι ειναι εφικτο με τις παραπανω προϋποθεσεις ΑΛΛΑ αυτες οι προυποθεσεις θα χρειαστουν 50 χρονια για να αποσβεσουν τη καταργηση δικτυου της ΔΕΗ
Πολλα τα εξοδα στις συσκευες εναλλακτικης ενεργειας και τις συσκευες παραγωγης και αποθηκευσης αυτης, αξιζει τον κοπο?
Αξιζει αν εχεις την οικονομικη ανεση χωρις τη λογικη του ελληναρα θα παρω δανειο..
Αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου

----------


## makis.civ

Είναι εφικτό, πολύ καλή ιδέα η τροποποίηση των τροφοδοτικών αλλά δεν μπορεί να γίνει παντού μέσα στο σπίτι. Σίγουρα χρειάζεται και εγκατάσταση 230 πχ. τα μοτέρ των ηλεκτρικών ρολών?

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Αυθαίρετο  μου  μυριζει.

----------


## Phatt

Εγω σκεφτομαι καπως διαφορετικα.Με τι σκεπτικο και με ποιον γνωμονα το θελει ο φιλος μας;Ειναι οικολογος;Θελει να κανει οικονομια;Δεν εχει προσβαση στο δικτυο της ΔΕΗ;Απλα θελει να ξοδεψει χρημα για να πειραματιστει;Για να δουμε, αν τα βαλουμε κατω, αναλογα με το τι διατιθεται να θυσιασει, ποια θα πρεπει να ειναι η ιδανικοτερη προσεγγιση στο θεμα για να φανει εαν αξιζει η συμφαιρει...Εφικτο ειναι, αλλα, εαν δεν εχει ηλιο για ζεστο νερο τι θα κανει;Θερμανση θα υπαρχει;Αν ναι με τι μεσο;Υπαρχουν και ψυγεια με υγραεριο αν ενδιαφερει...Το πιο σημαντικο ειναι να ξερουμε ΤΙ ΣΚΕΠΤΕΤΑΙ αυτος...τι θελει να κανει ακριβως...

----------


## cloud_constructor

ωραια , να σου πω πως ενας φιλος μου εδω και 2 χρονια στο σπιτι του εχει 12V τα οποια γεμιζουν απο μια κυψελη , (φυσικα το σπιτι ειναι χαρακτιριστικα μικρο , οχι πως παιζει ρολο ομως)  εχει λαμπες οικονομιας για 12V υπολοστης ειναι λαπτοπ , υγραεριο για μασα σομπα για ζεστη αν κ του την κλεψανε κουρδοι (πατρα μενει) , θερμοσιφωνα για ζεστο νερο , και λυσαμε και το θεμα του AC με τον εξης τροπο:
διπλα απο το σπιτι του εχει ενα πηγαδι.. πηραμε εναν σωλινα τον μονωσαμε , πεταξαμε μεσα μια συστιχια απο ανοξειδωτους σωλινες μεσα στο πηγαδι και με δυο ανεμιστιρια απο pc (ενα στην εισοδο και ενα στην εξοδο) τσααααακ Ερκοντισιονακι σενιο.Το πηγαδι εχει χειμωνα καλοκαιρι +- 3C με 7C οποτε ο αερας μπαινει λαυρα και βγαινει περιπου 15C χαμηλωτερα..(φυσικα μεχρι να βρουμε το μηκος των σωλινων και μονωσεις μας επριξε (οι σωλινες περνανε κατα 90% κατω απο το χωμα για να μη τους βαραει ο ηλιος)). Τωρα με τον ιδιο τροπο λεγαμε να φτιαξουμε και ενα ψυγειο με το νερο του πηγαδιου αλλα βαριεται.. που θα παει θα τον τουμπαρω κ θα το φτιαξουμε..

----------


## aris285

Η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι ειναι τελειως ασύμφορο και σχεδον ανέφικτο.Οι απώλειες που θα εχει θα ειναι τεραστειες ο θερμοσίφωνας θα τραβαει περιπου 170 Amper, φανταστείτε τι καλωδιο θα χρειαζεται δεν το συζηταω για ηλεκρικη κουζινα εκει θα χρειαστει χαλκινες μπαρες και οχι καλωδια.
Εγω αν μπορουσα θα νεβαζα την ταση οσο μπορουσα μαζι με την συχνότητα.Το προβλημα μετα θα ηταν που θα έβρισκα συσκευές με τις προδιαγραφες μου.

----------


## navar

> Η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι ειναι τελειως ασύμφορο και σχεδον ανέφικτο.Οι απώλειες που θα εχει θα ειναι τεραστειες ο θερμοσίφωνας θα τραβαει περιπου 170 Amper, φανταστείτε τι καλωδιο θα χρειαζεται δεν το συζηταω για ηλεκρικη κουζινα εκει θα χρειαστει χαλκινες μπαρες και οχι καλωδια.
> Εγω αν μπορουσα θα νεβαζα την ταση οσο μπορουσα μαζι με την συχνότητα.Το προβλημα μετα θα ηταν που θα έβρισκα συσκευές με τις προδιαγραφες μου.



Γεία σου Αρη παλίκαρε !
λοιπόν εν ολίγεις απο ότι κατάλαβα το παλικάρι δήλωσε οτι οι βαριές αυτές καταναλώσεις δεν θα δουλέψουν με ρέυμα , δλδ ας πούμε κουζίνα με υγραέριο και θερμοσίφωνας ηλιακός και ούτο καθ εξής !

----------


## nikolaras

> δλδ ας πούμε κουζίνα με υγραέριο και θερμοσίφωνας ηλιακός και ούτο καθ εξής !



Oπως θέρμανση και ζεστό νερό το χειμώνα με ενεργειακό τζάκι νερού

----------


## thomasskoy

Εγω θα προτεινα 2πλο κυκλωμα.δηλαδη 230v πριζες και φωτισμο 12v.για να μην εχεις πτωση τασεις τα 12v περασε τα απο το ταβανι αν μπορεις βαλε ψευδοροφη με γυψωσανιδα η κατι αλλο για πιο λιγα μετρα.

----------


## lastid

Πολλά και καλά τα σχόλια και σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τη συμμετοχή μέχρι στιγμής στη συζήτηση και στο γκάλλοπ.

Nikolaras, ωραίος! 

Spirakos, εκεί είναι νομίζω κι εγώ η μεγαλύτερη δυσκολία: Να γίνει απόσβεση το συντομότερο δυνατό - και χωρίς δάνειο. Όμως η χαμηλή τάση βοηθάει πάρα πολύ γιατί πέφτει αρκετά το κόστος και αυξάνεται η απόδοση, στο σύστημα π.χ. των φωτοβολταικών.

makis.civ, γιατί να μην είναι χειροκίνητα τα ρολά? 

ΗΝ1984, όχι δεν πρόκειται για αυθαίρετο, αλλά παρεπιπτόντως είναι μία καλή λύση και για αυθαίρετα!

Phatt, ναι είναι οικολόγος. Και θέλει να κάνει κάτι πρωτότυπο που πιστεύει ότι έχει δυνατότητες και θα μπορούσε να δώσει λύσεις και να εξελιχθεί με τον καιρό.

Cloud_constructor, τέτοια να ακούω να χαίρομαι! Και το γεωθερμικό air condition, άπαιχτο!

Aris285, το σκεπτικό είναι να καταργηθεί κάθε ηλεκτρική κατανάλωση μεγάλης ισχύος, από τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν οικολογικές εναλλακτικές λύσεις.

thomasskoy, το διπλό δίκτυο μου φαίνεται κι εμένα καλό. Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις...

----------


## cloud_constructor

πραγματικα ξερεις ποσο τον ζηλευω?(με την καλη εννοια..) .. αμα με ακουγε κιολλας..  φαντασου οτι μαζι με το ψυγειο με νερο πηγαδιου του τα πρηζω και να του φτιαξω μια βαση για το φωτοβολταικο να περιστρεφεται , αλλα βαριεται.

Εχεις σκεφτει να μετατρεψεις το κυκλωμα σε 48V? Και μπορεις να φτιαξεις ενα κυκλωμα κ καλα σταθεροποιητη / regulator με τρανζιστορ (καπου ειχα δει ενα ωραιο tutorial) το οποιο τραβαει μονο την ενεργεια που χρειαζεται .. καλα το τελευταιο σκελος δε το συνταξα καλα.. εστω

----------


## -nikos-

το διπλό δίκτυο μου φαίνεται κι εμένα καλό. Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις...[/QUOTE]

-
-
εγω αν σε καποια φαση φτιαξω κατι παρομιο θα το φτιαξω με 
πολλαπλο δικτιο δηλαδη
αλλο ινβερτερ για τον φωτισμο αλλο στις μισες πριζες αλλο στις αλλες μισες 
και παει λεγωντας ,ετσι θα τη βγαλω πολυ φθινα αφου δεν θα χρειαστω 
πολλα kwa σε inverter και μπορω να χρεισιμοποιησω τα φθινα του εμποριου
καθως και μπαταριες αυτωκινητων απο ανακυκλωση με ελαχιστο εως μηδενικο κοστος
και αν πεσει ενα συστημα δεν θα μινει το σπιτι απο ενεργεια ηδη ψηνωμαι για την 
ψυξη του σπιτιου με νερο απο το πηγαδι 
οσο για ψυγιο αφου ειπαρχει ψυγιο υγραεριου 
ασε που οι ηλεκτρικες κουζινες ειναι ντεμοντε,υγραεριου κουζινα με επαγγελματικες επιδωσεις
οσο για την θερμανση ΗΛΙΑΚΟΣ ΘΕΡΜΟΣΙΦΩΝΑΣ σε επιδαπεδια εγατασταση με υποβοηθιση 
απο τα φωτοβολταικα

----------


## daman

καλησπερα και απο εμενα.Να καταθεσω και εγω τις εμπειριες μου απο ενα τετοιο (οικολογικο ?)σπιτι, το οποιο και δεν σχεδιαστηκε εξαρχης ως "εκτος δικτυου" αλλα για ρευμα μεσω δεη.Καθοτι ομως ειμαι εκτος σχεδιου και μακρια απο την τελευταια κολονα της δεη χρειαζομουνα 14.000.000δρχ (τιμες 2000)για τη συνδεση.Οποτε την τελευταια στιγμη αποφασισα να στραφω σε αυτονομο συστημα το οποιο εφτιαξα μονος μου αγοραζοντας τα καταλληλα εξερτηματα.Για μπαταριες 12 στοιχεια opzs των 2βολτ/1000Αh,inverter 24V/3,6KVA πραγματικο ημιτονο με ενσωματομενο φορτιστη 50Α,εξτρα φορτιστη 24βολτ/100Α και γεννητρια πετρελαιου "αγροτικη" 12KVA με μιζα.Με αυτον το εξοπλισμο την εβγαλα για 6 χρονια ξοδευοντας περιπου 1000λιτρα πετρελαιο ανα ετος.Τα φωτοβολταικα εκεινη την εποχη ειχαν τιμη απαγορευτικη ακομα.Το παραπανω συστημα εδινε ρευμα στο 200τ.μ. σπιτι μου χωρις ιδιαιτερα προβληματα αλλα με συμβιβασμους.Θερμανση εννοειται οτι ειχα εκεινη την εποχη επιτοιχειο υγραεριου,κουζινα υγραεριου και ηλιακο θερμοσιφωνα.Πλυντηριο και σιδερο βαζαμε μονο οταν λειτουργουσε η γεννητρια.Αργοτερα (το 2006)στη θερμανση προστεθηκε τζακι λεβητας 30KW που καιει ξυλα ή πελλετ γιατι το υγραεριο πηρε την ανηφορα.Φετος το Σεπτεμβριο τοποθετηθηκαν 10 φωτοβολταικα 24V/220W με ρυθμιστη φορτησης για τη φορτιση των μπαταριων.Απο το 2006 εχουμε και Δεη που χρησιμοποιουμε για φορτιση μπαταριων αντι γεννητριας.
Τωρα επι του παροντως οσον αφορα τα 24βολτ για εσωτερικο δικτυο ,ναι μπορει να δουλεψει πολυ καλα στο συστημα φωτισμου αν συνδιαστει με λεντακια που θα προσαρμοστουν στα φωτιστικα που εχουμε.Καλη περιπτωση τα μοντουλα με SMD LED που δουλευουν απο 8-30βολτ dc.Η αληθεια ειναι οτι το σκεφτομαι εδω και καιρο και ισως το επιχειρησω το καλοκαιρι.Δλδ ολος ο φωτισμος 24βολτ λεντ και οι μπριζες κανονικα μεσω του inverter 220V.

----------


## -nikos-

για πεσμας περισωτερα για το οτι με την δεη φωρτιζεις τις μπαταριες σου,
τι πεζει,συμφερει¨?? το εχω ξανα ακουσει αλλα δεν ξερω λεπτομεριες

----------


## JOHNY+

Στα φωτοβολταικα γίνεται αυτό .Οταν ειναι αυτονομα μακρια απο δίκτυο της δεη. , για να μην εχουμε απωλειες μεττροπης απο 24 σε 220v rms , χρειαζεται ομως να χρησιμοποιουμε συσκευες που δουλευοθν στα 24 volt  , οι οποιες ειναι ακριβές.

----------


## daman

η φορτιση των μπαταριων μεσω δεη ηταν και ειναι μια λυση αναγκης απο τη στιγμη που ηρθε γειτονας και μαζι του και το ρευμα,οποτε συνδεθηκα για λογους ασφαλειας, πληρωσα μονο 1000€.Μεχρι να δω τη θα κανω στο μελλον και την αποδοση των φωτοβολταικων θα παραμεινω συνδεδεμενος (εξαλου πληρωνω το τετραμηνο κατω απο 800kWh).

----------


## lastid

Πάντως αν το καλοσκεφτεί κανείς, το κόστος των φωτοβολταικών για κάτι τέτοιο θα πρέπει να είναι φοβερά χαμηλό. Μή έχοντας τα μεγάλα φορτία, μπορεί να έχουμε μείωση της απαιτούμενης ισχύος μέχρι και τέσσερεις φορές με έναν πρόχειρο υπολογισμό που κάνω (σωστό?λάθος?). 
Υπολογίστε λοιπόν τέσσερεις φορές λιγότερα Φ/Β, λιγότερες μπαταρίες, απουσία inverter και δείτε πόσο πέφτει το κόστος!

----------


## chip

Χωρίς ΔΕΗ δεν πληρώνεις και κερατιάτικη ΕΡΤ κλπ...

----------


## thomasskoy

παιδια οπως ξαναειπα το διπλο συστημα ειναι για εμενα το καλυτερο.δηλαδη φωτισμο με χαμιλη ταση παντα με λαμπες led και πριζες 230v απο ινβερτερ μεσω φοτοβολταικων και ανεμογενητριας και στην αναγκη γενητριας.κουζινα ψηγειο υγραεριο η ξυλα.και θερμανση τζακι η λεβητας ξυλου πελλετ βιομαζας η γεωθερμια για να εχουμε και δροσισμο το καλοκαιρι.φυσικα μπορουμε να βαλουμε ηλιακα αεροθερμα, ηλιακο φουρνο κλπ.με μια καλη μελετη γλυτωνουμε την ΔΕΗ αλλα ολλα αυτα κοστιζουν αρκετα χρηματα.πιστευω οτι σε μια καινουργια κατοικοια θα μπορουσαν να εφαρμοστουν.

----------


## SV1JRT

Βρε παιδιά, ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ ?? Τι διπλά και τριπλα συστήματα ?? Τι 24V DC στο σπίτι ?? Είμαστε σοβαροί ??

 Η ιδέα του DC δοκιμάστηκε απο την εποχή του Τέσλα και ΑΠΟΡΙΦΘΗΚΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΠΡΕΠΕΣΤΑΤΑ.
 Ο λόγως είναι εξερετικά απλός, ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΣΑΣ δεν το ανέφερε κάν...
 Για να μαθαίνετε λοιπόν, το DC εχει ΤΡΟΜΕΡΕΣ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΕΣ στις γραμμές μεταφοράς.
 Γιατί να βάλετε λάμπες LED που είναι 10W και να χάνετε άλλα τόσα στο καλώδιο ??

 Αν ήταν τα πράγματα τόσο απλά, ΔΕΝ θα είχαμε 220V AC τάση στα σπίτια μας. Θα είχαμε όλοι DC 24V. 
 Οι απώλειες ενέργειας στο DC μπορεί να φτάσουν το 300% σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις. Γενικά, όσο μεγαλύτερη ένταση έχουμε, τόσο μεγαλύτερες και οι απώλειες. Υπάρχουν on-line calculators στο Internet που σας δείχνουν την απώλεια ενέργειας στο DC.
 Δείτε το και μετά συζητάμε αν μπορεί να φτιαχτεί ένα σπίτι με DC τροφοδοσία.

 Η ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΛΥΣΗ είναι η αποθήκευση της ενέργειας που παράγετε από τις κυψέλες - ανεμογενήτριες - ποδήλατα - οτιδήποτε θέλετε σε μπαταρίες με 380V DC τάση (πολλές 12V στη σειρά) για να παραμένει το ρεύμα σε μικρά νουμερα και Inverter σε 220V ΑΜΕΣΩΣ μετα τις μπαταρίες.
 Η τάση στο σπίτι ΔΕΝ μπορεί να είναι άλλη εκτος απο 220V.
 Αν θέλετε να βάλετε πολλά inverter για να "μοιραστεί" το φορτίο, ΞΕΧΑΣΤΕ ΤΟ.
 Εκτός και αν βρείτε συστοιχία Inverter με την ΙΔΙΑ ΦΑΣΗ. Αλιώς κυνδυνεύετε να υπαρχει διαφορά τάσης μεχρι 500V απο μπρίζα σε μπρίζα. Φανταστείτε τι ωραίο πυροτέχνημα θα γινότανε η πανακριβη 42" Flat 3D TV σας αν στην μία μπρίζα συνδεατε την TV και στην άλλη μπρίζα βάζατε το Blueray player....

 Αυτά τα λίγα για την ώρα.
 Ψάχτε το και τα ξαναλέμε....

----------


## lastid

SW1JRT χαλάρωσε λίγο... Έχεις λάθος και θα σου εξηγήσω γιατί:





> Βρε παιδιά, ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ ?? Τι διπλά και τριπλα συστήματα ?? Τι 24V DC στο σπίτι ?? Είμαστε σοβαροί ??



Κακή αρχή. Όταν ξεκινάς με φραστική επίθεση, ο άλλος το γυρνάει στην άμυνα. Δεν θα σε πάρει στα σοβαρά, όσο και να χτυπιέσαι, όσο δίκιο και νά'χεις.




> Η ιδέα του DC δοκιμάστηκε απο την εποχή του Τέσλα και ΑΠΟΡΙΦΘΗΚΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΠΡΕΠΕΣΤΑΤΑ.
>  Ο λόγως είναι εξερετικά απλός, ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΣΑΣ δεν το ανέφερε κάν...
>  Για να μαθαίνετε λοιπόν, το DC εχει ΤΡΟΜΕΡΕΣ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΕΣ στις γραμμές μεταφοράς.



Αν διαβάσεις καλύτερα το πρώτο μου post, θα δεις ότι το αναφέρω. Αυτό που λες είναι πρόβλημα των γραμμών μεταφοράς. Συγκεκριμένα, το θέμα είναι ότι με το AC μπορούμε εύκολα (με μετασχηματιστές) να ανεβάσουμε την τάση και να κατεβάσουμε την ένταση. Άρα όταν έχουμε να στείλουμε KW ή MW ισχύος σε πολλά χιλιόμετρα, μειώνουμε την ένταση άρα και τις θερμικές απώλειες. Αυτή είναι και η ευκολία που δίνει το AC σε ένα σύστημα μεταφοράς ισχύος μεγάλων αποστάσεων (συν το ότι αποφεύγουμε ηλεκτρολυτικά φαινόμενα διάβρωσης). Για μερικά μέτρα όμως, όπως θα δούμε παρακάτω, δεν παίζει τόσο ρόλο.




> Γιατί να βάλετε λάμπες LED που είναι 10W και να χάνετε άλλα τόσα στο καλώδιο ??



Ας πιάσουμε χαρτί και μολύβι, να δούμε αν λες αλήθειες ή μπαρούφες:
Έστω ότι χρησιμοποιώ για τον φωτισμό μου μία λάμπα ισχύος 10 W και ονομαστικής τάσης 24 V με τη χρήση συνολικά 50 μέτρων καλωδίου AWG12 (2mm) που έχει αντίσταση 0.0052 Ω/m.
Αντίσταση φορτίου R1 = V^2 / P = 24^2 / 10 = 57.6 Ω 
Αντίσταση γραμμής R2 = 0.0052 * 50 = 0.26 Ω
Ρεύμα Ι = V / (R1+R2) = 24 / 57.86 = 0.42A
Θερμικές απώλειες P2 = Ι^2 * R2 = 0.42^2 * 0.26 = 0.045W
Άρα.... ο νοών νοείτω.

Ξέρεις πότε θα είχες κάποιο δίκιο? Αν χρησιμοποιούσα μεγάλα φορτία. Τότε θα είχα πρόβλημα ΚΑΙ με τις θερμικές απώλειες στα καλώδια ΚΑΙ με την πτώση τάσης που αυτά θα εισήγαγαν (και που δεν την ανέφερες).
Όμως ακόμη και τότε πάλι θα υπήρχαν λύσεις, όπως λόγου χάρη να τοποθετήσω καλώδια μεγαλύτερης διατομής ή να μεταφέρω τους συσσωρευτές κοντά στην ηλεκτρική κουζίνα.
Αν π.χ. δώσουμε 24 V σε φορτίο 2KW μέσα από 6 μέτρα καλώδιο AWG6 (0.0013Ω/m), θα έχουμε απώλειες 50W. Σημαντικές μεν, αλλά μπορούμε να ζήσουμε και με αυτές όταν έχουμε ήδη φορτίο 2000W.
Το ξαναλέω όμως, ΔΕΝ θα υπάρχουν μεγάλα φορτία.


Συμπεράσματα: 
1. Εγώ το έψαξα. Εσύ?
2. Αυτά που διαβάζουμε σε κάποιο βιβλίο, σε κάποια ιστοσελίδα ή σε κάποια σχολή, μας είναι παντελώς άχρηστα αν δεν ξέρουμε και να τα χρησιμοποιούμε.
3. Καλό είναι να μην αρχίζουμε με φωνές του τύπου "Μα τί πράγματα είναι αυτά?", γιατί κινδυνεύουμε να εκτεθούμε ανεπανόρθωτα.

----------


## daman

συμφωνω απολυτα με τον lastid δεν μιλαμε για τεραστιες αποστασεις αλλα ουτε και μεγαλα φορτια.Απο τις μπαταριες μου μεχρι και τον καθε πινακα οροφου θα μπουν χοντρα καλωδια για να περιοριστουν οι απωλειες.Λεπτομερειες καποια αλλη στιγμη γιατι τωρα ειμαι εκτος.

----------


## taxideytis

Στα 24 οχι αλλά στα 12 ...μου έιναι πιο ευκολο και πιο διαχειρίσιμο. Στην εξοχική και αυτόνομη εντελώς κατοικία μου (χρήση 10 μέρες αννελιππώς κάθε μήνα) ο φωτισμός μου είναι στα 12 volt. Οι αποστάσεις απο τις μπαταρίες μέχρι την λάμπα χ, δεν ξεπερνάει στην χειρότερη περίπτωση τα 5 μέτρα. Ακτινωτά. Ναι το καλώδιο έιναι ένα κόστος καλό αλλά είναι εφ' άπαξ.  Λοιπά τηλ και ψυγείο στα 220.  Αλλά...ψάχνομαι για κατασκευή ψυγείου στα 12 κλπ κλπ. 
Τώρα αν με ρωτήσετε αν συμφέρει να στήσεις ολόκληρο σπιτικό σε χαμηλό βολταζ θα έλεγα οτι δεν ξέρω ακόμα (διότι οι ανάγκες του καθενός μας είναι διαφορετικές). δεν είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος αλλά είναι γνωστό οτι τα νήματα τα κινούν οι αγορές. 
επι τη ευκαιρία υπάρχουν πίνακες και διακόπτες ειδικοί για dc;

----------


## GeorgeVita

... και οι αποστάσεις συνδέσεων σε μικρό σπίτι μοιάζουν με αυτές ενός μεγάλου οχήματος (λ.χ. διώροφο λεωφορείο, ρυμουλκό με ρυμουλκούμενο κλπ) όπου χρησιμοποιούν 24V τουλάχιστον για φωτισμό. 

Σε φωτισμό με LED η αντίσταση των καλωδίων είναι χρήσιμη και μπορεί να υπολογιστεί ως μέρος της αντίστασης ρύθμισης ρεύματος. Μικρές απώλειες θα υπάρχουν αλλά το σύστημα θα είναι πιό "οικολογικό" ως 'pure-DC' χωρίς τροφοδοτικά switching.

G

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Το κόστος κατασκεύης για 24V ειναι υπερβολίκό και δεν κάνεις ποτέ απόσβεση ακόμα και αν η ΔΕΗ αυξησει τις τιμες 1000%. 
Τα καλώδια για DC ειναι ακριβά λόγο του ρέυματος που θα περνά  Το λογικότερο ειναι να έχεις inverter σε 220. Βέβαια ηλεκτρική κουζίνα και θερμοσύφωνο αποκλείονται από το κύκλωμα. Θα χρειαστείς μια ταράτσα 60 τετραφωνικά για να βάλεις τα ηλιακα πάνελ για να βγάλεις μια ισχύ 5ΚV (45 *270€) θα την αποθηκέυεις σε μπαταρίες καλύτερα 12V 200AH  (210€) , τουλάχιστον 8 τεμαχια. Με περισσότερες θα έχεις πιο μεγάλη αυτονομία. Για το Inverter πρόσθεσε τις καταναλώσεις που θα ειναι ταυτόχρονα ανοικτές και βαλε επιπλέον 40% στην ισχύ .Για το φορτηστή των μπαταριών παρε ενα 2.5/2 
Διαφορα υλικα στήριξης και καλώδια υπολογιζε 16000€

----------


## taxideytis

θα έλεγα όμως οτι αν ξεκινήσεις να φτιάξεις κάτι τέτοιο θα ξεκινήσεις απο εντελώς διαφορετική βάση και δεν θα ξεκινούσες με βάση τα ισχύουσες σημερινές ηλεκτρολογικές εγκαταστάσεις. Με άλλη φιλοσοφία αν θέλετε. 
Να ξεκινήσουμε με τις ενεργειακές ανάγκες ενός σπιτιού.  
Προφανώς μονοκατοικία. Συνδεδεμένη η όχι.
1. Φωτισμός.  Παντού. Αυτό πιστεύω οτι συμφωνείτε όλοι οτι μπορέι να γίνει. 
2. Χώρος. Κουζίνα.  Εδώ έιναι το χάος. Ξεχνάμε την ηλεκτρική κουζίνα. Πάμε σε υγραέριο, και ψαχνόμαστε για το ψυγείο το πιθανό πλυντήριο πιάτων κάποιο μίξερ/κόφτη. Δηλαδή στα απολύτως αναγκαία και απαραίτητα. 
3. Πλυντήριο ρούχων. Επιλογή με είσοδο ζεστού νερού, και ενεργειακή κλάση Α++++++++++++. 
4. Λοιπά απαραίτητα, τηλεόραση (μία, δύο), υπολογιστές, φορτιστές συσκευών και πάει λέγοντας...
5. Θέρμανση με φυσικό αέριο-υγραέριο, (έχεις και εκεί μικροκαταναλώσεις), οπότε έχεις και ζεστό νερό τις μέρες με συννεφιά. (εννοείται οτι έχεις ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνο, το οποίο μπορείς να καλύψεις και μέρος της θέρμανσης). 
6. Πάντα back up μια εξάρα τουλάχιστον γεννήτρια. (πετρέλαιο ίσως :Wink: 
...η αν είσαι συνδεδεμένος έχεις back up την ΔΕΗ για τις δύσκολες μέρες...

Είμαστε σε ένα κόστος χονδρικά σήμερα στις 20-25.000 ευρώ. Το αν αξίζει αυτό μετράει διαφορετικά για τον καθένα μας.

Αλλά εκείνο που μετράει για ένα αυτόνομο σύστημα είναι η αλλαγή κυριολεκτικά τρόπου ζωής. 

πχ...τώρα γράφω εδώ στο δικό μου pc, η γυναίκα μου δίπλα σε άλλο, η κουζίνα λειτουργεί, η τηλεόραση λειτουργεί δίχως να παρακολουθείς κανείς μας, και έχω κανα δύο εργαλεία να φορτίζουν... αλλού  είμαι με το ένα μάτι στις καταναλώσεις στην ηλιοφάνεια και στην μέτρηση του αέρα...

και έιμαι ολίγον off topic, η μάλλον το ποστ έπρεπε να έιναι ιδέες για ενεργειακή αυτονομία δίχως να χάσουμε τίποτε απο την σπατάλη μας...

----------


## spyropap

Ήθελα να ψηφίσω ότι ένα σπίτι στα 24V είναι βλακεία αλλά με δυσκολία κρατήθηκα..
Μάλλον καλύτερο είναι ένα τροχόσπιτο στα 12 ή 24V.

Οι ενεργειακές ανάγκες ποικίλουν αλλά περί ορέξεως οικολογική κολοκυθόπιτα.
Εάν κάποιος μπορεί να είναι αυτάρκης με Α.Π.Ε. μαγκιά του.
Λυπάμαι αλλά εγώ δεν είμαι ενεργειακά αυτόνομος, όμως ονειρεύομαι..
Άντε να δούμε και την νέα τεχνολογία τι θα φέρει.
Προς το παρόν δεν έχω αρκετά Watt από Α.Π.Ε. αλλά αυτό κάθε χρόνο αλλάζει.

Και δεν είναι μόνο τα φωτοβολταϊκά και οι ανεμογεννήτριες Α.Π.Ε.
Μπορείτε να κάνετε ποδήλατο/γεννήτρια ή ακόμα καλύτερα να φτιάξετε μια συσκευή 
ελεύθερης ενέργειας αεικίνητη χαχααχααχαχα

----------


## dalai

προσωπικη κατασκευη:
Εξοχικο  (χωρις θερμανση.μονο τζακι).
Mε 2 μπαταριες 200AH παραλληλα ,ενα inverter πραγματικου ημιτονου 1500W , και 4 πανελ 80 W , μπορουμε και εχουμε διαλειπτο ρευμα σε 4-5 λαμπες, 1 TV, και 1 ψυγείο.Το σπιτι παιρνει ολο 220V, οχι γιατι δεν γινοταν στα 12.Απλα βαριομουν να περνάω διπλες καλωδιωσεις
Το κοστος τους θα αποσβεστει σε περιπου 7 χρονια ,υπολογιζομενου και μιας αλλαγης μπαταριων στα 4 χρονια, αλλα χωρις να υπολογιζω αυξησεις στη ΔΕΗ

Μια χαρα ειναι...

----------

